# Zeigt her eure Spielesammlungen



## Player007 (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hiermit will ich mal den Thread "Zeigt her eure Spielepackungen" erweitern, d.h. hier sollen *nur* komplette Spielesammlungen gezeigt werden, egal ob alt oder neu. *Keine* einzelnen Verpackungen.  Wichtig ist noch, das *nur* PC Spiele gezeigt werden sollen.
Wenn man die Spiele nur auf der Platte hat, dann kann man auch nen Screen von Steam oder Xfire machen 

Anbei meine aktuellen Games, es ist alles mögliche dabei  

Gruß

Bitte alle Bilder nur mit maximal 900 Pixel Breite  posten.

 GANZ WICHTIG: Bilder nur im Forum hochladen, wie hier beschrieben! [HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum


----------



## potzblitz (6. Juni 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hiermit will ich mal den Thread "Zeigt her eure Spielepackungen" erweitern, d.h. hier sollen hauptsächlich neuere Spielepackungen gezeigt werde, es können aber auch alte dabei sein.
> Anbei meine aktuellen Games, es ist alles mögliche dabei
> Gruß



Würde sagen das hier nur Bilder euer kompletten Spielsammlung bzw. einer Spiele-Serie rein kommt, da der Titel es ja auch sagt "Spielsammlungen". Evt. Angabe euer Anzahl von Spiele aktuell !!!
@Player007 gleichen Threade wollte ich auch öffnen

Werde .... mal ein paar Bilder meiner Spielesammlung hochladen ...zum WE


----------



## Player007 (7. Juni 2009)

Ja stimmt, also die ganze Spielesammlung, egal ob neu oder alt. Alles ist möglich. Am besten auf einem Bild, damit man den Überblick behält.

Gruß

EDIT: Jetzt mal aktualisiert und mit den alten Games erweitert


----------



## potzblitz (16. Juni 2009)

So da ist das erste Bild! Werde nur das Seitenprofil fotografieren da es sonst zuviele Bilder werden


----------



## Enconter91 (17. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meine sammlung,leider sind die bilder nich so gut.

Ingesammt *97* Spiele


----------



## potzblitz (18. Juni 2009)

So hab mir doch mal die Mühe gemacht das Cover zu fotografieren. Sind noch nicht alle Spiele, da es langsam dunkel wird und die Bilder nicht mehr so gut werden... Rest folgt!!!

Teil 1:


----------



## joraku (25. Juni 2009)

ein paar^^

Sorry, die Quali der Bilder hat beim verkleinern star gelitten...


----------



## potzblitz (11. Juli 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> ......Am besten auf einem Bild, damit man den Überblick behält.....



Sofern das klappt  Was bei mir nicht so ganz hin haut  Werde die letzten Bilder mal zum WE Posten   Player007 wie sieht es mit nicht PC Games aus??? Hab noch ne Menge xbox 360 & PS3 Spiele??? 
Ist ja dein Thread


----------



## Player007 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ja auch gesagt, wenn möglich . Bei deiner Anzahl an Spielen wird das schonmal schwer, die alle auf ein Bild zu bekommen.

Zu den Games, es sollen ausschließlich PC-Games gezeigt werden, es ist ja auch ein PC Forum.

Gruß


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (11. Juli 2009)

Moin,

habe erst einige verkauft, deswegen fällt meine Sammlung eher mager aus
Street Fighter IV ist das neuste Game momentan


greetz


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2009)

Hier mal nen Teil von meiner Sammlung.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (25. Juli 2009)

so auch meine aktuelle kleine Sammlung


----------



## .maSk (30. Juli 2009)

Tja was soll ich sagen, als Langjähriger Zocker mit Herz und Seele beim Personal Computer 

Wobei ich gestehen muss das man da langsam rauswächst, die letzten Jahre waren eher mau und ich kann die Spiele die mich gefesselt haben an zwei Händen abzählen.

Auch die Entwicklung hin zum Einheitsbrei, sprich Systemübergreifende Spieleproduktionen trüben meine Faszination an der einzigartigen Freizeitbeschäftigung PC.


.


----------



## Player007 (30. Juli 2009)

Hammerhart, irre viele Spiele 
Das ist ja nen Wert von einem Auto 

Gruß


----------



## WuschelWolf (30. Juli 2009)

Sehr schöne Spielesammlung .mask! <3
Ich bin ja nun auch noch nicht SO alt (21), aber Viele Spiele kenne ich noch von früher. Das sind dann auch genau die Spiele die ich damals gerne gehabt hätte aber nie bekam. 

Hier mal meine Spielesammlung. Ist allerdings schon nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Sind schon wieder ein paar dazugekommen seit ich die Bilder gemacht habe. 

Jewel Case Games zähl ich übrigens nicht dazu. Davon hab ich zwar auch einige, klar war ja auch mal Schüler , aber die haben keinen besonderen Wert für mich.


----------



## XeQfaN (30. Juli 2009)

Irre ! Also ich dachte ich bin schon immer verrückt  aber ihr habt ja games und Platz das ist ja irre ! Irgend wo hatte ich Red Faction 2 gesehen ! Hammer ....maSk... du bist ja echt ein Spiele enthausiast. Du hast ja games ... sogar G-Police hast du  find ich gut. Und dein schreib tisch find ich sehr gut, zwar ein bißchen kleiner aber dafür durchgehend und nicht wie meiner mit 2 winkel drinne.  Ich habe leider meine Spiele und so eingepackt weil ich morgen nach München ziehe. Kann euch ein Foto von den Kartons machen^^


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. Juli 2009)

@.mask
ich hoffe du hast nicht alle spiele auf der platte oder? 
ansonsten sehr schöne Spielesammlung 
ich meld mich nochmal in ein paar jahren xD


----------



## Hübie (30. Juli 2009)

Dir fehlt noch Shrak und Dissolution of Eternity für Quake I lieber maSk 
Schöne Sammlung. Bist offensichtlich ein Genießer/Qualitätskäufer im Gegensatz einiger anderer 

bye Hübie


----------



## .maSk (30. Juli 2009)

Dissolution of Eternity wollt ich immer haben genau wie das ominöse zweite Addon zu Wolfenstein 3D, bin aber nie dran gekommen :/

Yo WuschelWolf - GTA, Colin 1 und Descent


----------



## Scorp (30. Juli 2009)

.maSk schrieb:


> Tja was soll ich sagen, als Langjähriger Zocker mit Herz und Seele beim Personal Computer



Du...hast...einfach...alles
Gib mir ma deine Adresse^^ ich komm dann mal mit nem klein Lastwagen...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (2. August 2009)

Scorp schrieb:


> Du...hast...einfach...alles
> Gib mir ma deine Adresse^^ ich komm dann mal mit nem klein Lastwagen...



du leitest die natürlich an mch weiter


----------



## Th3 GhOst (7. August 2009)

Dann will i aber auhc was abhaben 
Dann könnte ich meine Sammlung etwas aufstocken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## der Türke (9. August 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> So hab mir doch mal die Mühe gemacht das Cover zu fotografieren. Sind noch nicht alle Spiele, da es langsam dunkel wird und die Bilder nicht mehr so gut werden... Rest folgt!!!
> 
> Teil 1:




wo ist denn Teil 2?


----------



## potzblitz (20. August 2009)

@ der Türke HIER 

Viele von den Spielen in der Jewel-Case Hülle waren in einer Pappbox, die aber im Keller liegen (Platzgründe  ). Volt. zur gegebener Zeit folgt Teil 3 

Teil 2:


----------



## potzblitz (2. September 2009)

Habt ihr alle keine Spiele... Würde hier gern mal ein paar mehr Spielesammungen sehen...also nicht so schüchtern


----------



## Chucky1978 (2. September 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle keine Spiele... Würde hier gern mal ein paar mehr Spielesammungen sehen...also nicht so schüchtern



Ich glaub die meisten Spielesammlungen machen sich nicht so gut offentlich 


Edit um den Schein zu wahren : Ich z.b verkaufe/verschenke die games sofort wieder, sobald ich sie gezockt habe...


----------



## Street68 (13. September 2009)

Omg, hab ich viele Spiele  Hab ich gar nicht gewusst... Unten fehlen 2-3 Spiele, die sind verliehen oder ich find sie nicht mehr  Hab ja noch Zeit, bin ja erst 13


----------



## Player007 (8. Oktober 2009)

Mal ein größeres Update von mir 

Ganz neu sind Shift und Resident Evil 5

Gruß


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Oktober 2009)

So hier ein Teil meiner Sammlung


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (8. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal meine. Die Sammlung Umfasst Folgende Spiele:



Crysis, Crysis Warhead und Crysis Wars (Maximum Edition)
FarCry 2
Need for Speed Shift
Lego Indiana Jones
Rollercoaster Tycoon 2
Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 + Add Ons
GTA IV
GTA San Andreas, GTA Vice City und GTA III ( GTA Trilogie )
Der Herr der Ringe - Schlacht um Mittelerde 2
        Bioshock
Die Siedler - Die nächste Generation + Add on
Die Siedler 6 + Addo on
Die Siedler - Aufbruch der Kulturen
Die Siedler III
Assassin's Creed
Halo ( Leider Verkauft)
Tomb Raider - Underworld
Star Wars - Empire at War + Add on
Star Wars Battlefront 2
Company of Heroes
Empire Earth II
Wildlife Park
Wildlife Park 2
Die Siedler - Das Erbe der Könige Gold Edition
Spore
Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl
Das wars Soweit^^
Im Anhang sind noch Bilder.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. November 2009)

Das is so meine Sammlung!

Nun die frage was ich davon auch auf DVD habe 

Bild zu breit


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (4. November 2009)

Klein aber fein


----------



## hellmexx (25. November 2009)

nun seit 2005 wird der turm immer grösser
das letzte game hats echt schwer^^


----------



## superman1989 (7. Januar 2010)

meine Sammlung!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

*So als erstes mal meine Steam liste:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dann meine Alten spiele: *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Battlefield Sammlung:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (8. März 2010)

So mal ein kleines Update meinerseits 

P.S. Sind nicht die besten Bilder (zu dunkel fürs iPhone )

Gruß


----------



## der Türke (9. März 2010)

wenn ich eure Spielsammlungen so sehe und ihre gesamte Essenz dann denk ich immer das ich Milliarden in Spiele Investiert habe ich habe um die 1000Spiele in Orginal mein Schrank Platz über.
Aber ein Foto kriegt ihr net  vll später kann grad nicht


----------



## LOGIC (9. März 2010)

Da fehlt mein neus Battlefield


----------



## Testsieger (2. April 2010)

mein schatz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thysol (7. Mai 2010)

Hier ist meine Spielesammlung.


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (7. Mai 2010)

Hier sind echt schöne Sammlungen zu bestaunen...


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (17. Mai 2010)

Hier mal meine Sammlung, neben meinem komplett Überforderten
,,Gaming'' notebook.


----------



## Necrobutcher (17. Mai 2010)

Naja...

die meisten alten Spiele sind leider dem Wegschmeißwahn meiner Mutter gewichen . Wenn man 4 Jahre nur WoW spielt kommen in der Zeit halt auch nich so viele Spiele zusammen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## John Preston (17. Mai 2010)

Die Bildqualität ist nicht gut, ich weiss, trotzdem wollte ich meine Spielesammlung zeigen. Es sind rund 150 Spiele. Oops war mir gar nicht bewusst, dass es schon so viele sind.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Mai 2010)

John Preston schrieb:


> Die Bildqualität ist nicht gut, ich weiss, trotzdem wollte ich meine Spielesammlung zeigen. Es sind rund 150 Spiele. Oops war mir gar nicht bewusst, dass es schon so viele sind.



Du hast ja Vollgas das hätte ich fast vergessen das Game .


----------



## John Preston (18. Mai 2010)

Ja Vollgas ist eines der coolsten Spiele, wär auf abgedrehte Adventures steht sollte mal Normality und natürlich alle LucasArts Adventures ausprobieren. Vollgas war echt geil und sehr schwer, vorallem als man auf dem Bike die Gegner ausschalten musste.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. September 2010)

Sry, aber leider kann ich nur meinen Steam Account vorweisen, was ja nicht gerne gesehen wird, aber trotzdem. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ickis99 (13. September 2010)

Dann werde ich auch mal meinen Teil zu dem Thread beitragen. Gezählt hab ich die Spiele in letzter Zeit nicht. Das Bild ist auch schon etwas älter, inzwischen ist noch ein bisschen was dazugekommen, aber im Moment hab ich keine brauchbare Kamera.


----------



## Seabound (16. September 2010)

Was bei mir so rumfliegt! Und noch ein paar in der Steamliste... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, mal wieder Steam.


----------



## WuschelWolf (7. Dezember 2010)

Mach die Icons von Steam doch noch größer. Dann sieht es vielleicht nach noch mehr aus.


----------



## Player007 (12. Dezember 2010)

So, von mir gibts auch mal was von Steam


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Bild ist fast drei Jahre Alt.

Sind noch ein "paar" dazugekommen.

(muss bald mal nen Neues Machen^^)


MFG


----------



## master030 (1. Januar 2011)

meine spielesammlung^^


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Februar 2011)

Aktualisierte Spielesammung. 

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe sind es 71 Spiele und 3 Betaverknüpfungen, Sachen wie BC2: Vietnam hab ich nichtmal mitgezählt.^^


----------



## superman1989 (25. Februar 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oben ist mein spiele Regal  und wer wissen will was das unten ist der guckt hier mal rein * http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/59601-rc-modellbau-hobby-28.html#post2735981


----------



## black_porkfire (15. Oktober 2011)

Ohne Steam wären das 43, hab noch eins nicht auf dem Bild.


----------



## Brzeczek (15. Oktober 2011)

Das nennt ihr ne Spiele Sammlung.... morgen mache ich ein Foto von meiner....


----------



## Ickis99 (27. Dezember 2011)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Das nennt ihr ne Spiele Sammlung.... morgen mache ich ein Foto von meiner....


 

Der Thread ist ja schon wieder am Sterben. Was ist nun mit deiner Spielesammlung, Brzeczek?


----------



## joraku (28. Dezember 2011)

Damit der Thread hier nicht stirbt - meine kleine Steam-Sammlung. Andere Games habe ich ja schonmal vor einiger Zeit hier gepostet außer Skyrim + BF3 hat sich da soweit ich weiß nichts geändert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zipoman (19. Dezember 2012)

Hi

Knapp ein Jahr ist es nun her, dass hier in diesen Thread etwas gepostet wurde.
Da dachte ich mir das meine Spielesammlung auch hier her passen würde.

Bild 1 - 6: Die Sammlung
Bild 7: Aus diversen Spiele-Zeitschriften
Bild 8: Spezielle Editionen
Bild 9: Bei Steam gekauft

Die Sammlung wird jedes Monat erweitert, normalerweise wäre die Sammlung grösser, aber da ich erst vor 1 bis 1 1/2 Jahre angefangen habe zu spielen, versteht sich das ja von selbst.
Wenn wieder genug dazu kommen werde ich die wieder hier rein stellen.


Grüsse Zipoman


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe auch ein paar Games

Ich zähle nur ein Paar auf  :
Age of Empires 1 und 2
Stronghold Complette  Collection
Worms Armagedon
Starcraft 1 und 2
Trash It
Die Siedler 2 und 4 , 5, 6
Empire Earth
Morhuhn sehr viele Teile
Der Verkehrs Gigant
Sim Sity 2000
Tomb Raider 1 ,2,3 und 5 
Tomb Raider Legend
Angry Birds
X2 - Die Bedrohung
X3 - Reunion
X3 - Terran Konflikt
Alarm für Cobra 11 Crash Time
Alarm für Cobra 11 Burning Wheels
Star Wars Battlefront 2 (2x)
Micro Machines v4 (3x)
Splinter Cell 1 - 4
Anno 1602
Anno 1503
Anno 1701 + Add on Der Fluch des Drachen
Anno 1404 + Add on Venedig
Anno 2070 + Die Tiefsee (Add on)
Command and Conquer Tiberium Wars
Star Wars Empire at War + Add on 
Lego Star Wars Dioe Klassiche Triologie
Fluch der Karibik + Das game
Need for Speed Carbon
Roller Coaster Tycoon 1 und 2 und 3
Trackmania
Trackmania Sunrise
Blur 
Split Second
Crazy Machines Elements
Terraria
usw.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## darthbomber (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mal meine Retail-, Steam- und Originsammlungen verbildlicht, wobei sich da der eine oder andere Titel überschneidet - sind insgesamt round about 160 Titel, die sich über die Jahre bei mir angesammelt haben. Mittlerweile hat sichs allerdings etwas gesättigt. Ich suche derzeit nur nach ein paar Klassikern wie KotOR oder Flatout (Uncut-Version), die ich in meiner "Sturm und Drang"-Zeit noch als Raubkopie gezockt habe - raubkopierte Spiele besitze ich mittlerweile allerdings keine mehr. Mit Alter, Einkommen und Zeitmangel kommt dann doch die Vernunft.


Retail-Sammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Steam-Sammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Origin-Sammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superviser (24. Juni 2013)

So mal nur das was ich als retail habe... digital würde dann auch noch dazu kommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. Juni 2013)

Muss mal kucken ob ich meine alten verpackungen noch wiederfinde. Spiele schließlich seit 25 Jahren, da hat sich ganz schön was angehäuft über die Jahre

Nur PC oder auch Konsolenspiele?


----------



## Superviser (24. Juni 2013)

habe bisher nur pc sammlungen gesehen


----------



## Ickis99 (12. Oktober 2013)

Mal wieder Zeit für ein Update. Aktuelle Primär-, Sekundär- und Cache-Sammlung. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RiZaR (26. September 2016)

<--- PC-Gamer seit über 23 Jahren, da kommen im Prinzip einige Spiele zustande. Viele davon sind leider über die Jahre dem Flohmarkt, dem Verleih, dem Verlust oder sonstigem zum Opfer gefallen, sonst wäre meine Sammlung noch ein wenig gößer. Aktiv sammeln bzw. wieder sammeln und horten tue ich erst seit ca. 3 Jahren. Hier aber mal ein Großteil der guten Physical Media PC Spiele, die ich bis in den heutigen Tag hinein retten konnte  Zusätzlich poste ich mal noch einige überlebende Handbücher/Booklets/Gimmicks von all den Retail-Games. Dem ein oder anderen Nostalgiker dürfte das ganze Zeug noch sehr bekannt vorkommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VincentVenandi (4. August 2020)

Liebe Community,

ich sammle seit inzwischen 26 Jahren PC-Spiele und besitze inzwischen über 2400 PC-Spiele. Alle PC-Spiele sind Originale und noch nie benutzt bzw. noch nie bei Steam registriert worden.

Zusätzlich verfüge ich über eine GOG-PC-Spiele-Sammlung mit fast 600 PC-Spielen.

Spiele-Sammlungen gibt es sehr viele, aber reine PC-Spiele-Sammlungen anscheinend nur sehr wenige.

Nun suche ich schon länger nach anderen passionierten PC-Spiele-Sammlern, mit denen man sich gegenseitig austauschen und gegebenenfalls etwas Gemeinsames aufbauen kann.

Meine PC-Spiele-Sammlung protokolliere ich seit Anfang an akribisch genau. Minuziöse Listen liegen entsprechend jederzeit vor.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich auch andere Sammler mal melden und Kontakt aufnehmen würden.

Ich freue mich darauf von euch zu hören,

Vincent


----------



## Flowbock (10. Januar 2021)

Da ja gerade der Artikel mit der Erinnerung gepostet wurde, hier ein paar Bilder von mir.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowbock (9. Juli 2021)

Zwei alte Bekannte sind in der letzen Zeit vorbeigekommen, vielleicht kennt sie ja noch jemand. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wingiwingi (10. August 2022)

Ich sammle auch seit den 90zigern - hier das Bild vom Jahr 2000:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sind es natürlich mehr Spiele, das ich sogar ein Deckenregal bauen musste. Aber die Sammlung passt nicht mehr auf 1 Bild. Deswegen nur der Ausschnitt MicroProse / SSI / Ultima.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleichgesinnte und auch mich findet man im  Schachteltreff auf Facebook ...


----------



## Kordanor (11. August 2022)

Kann ebenfalls den Schachteltreff auf Facebook empfehlen 
Hier meine Sammlung, und das auch noch in Video-Form 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ZFp8YOwrso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

